# Does Jesse Eisenberg look like Michael Cera in your opinion?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Does Jesse Eisenberg look like Michael Cera in your opinion?*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't follow movies/celebrities very closely, and have apparently been confusing these two people for each other.

So, yes.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Andy Samberg is the missing link.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope, I don't see it at all, the only common factor between them is the fact they play nerdy roles.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Not really. But I somehow understand what you mean. 
I can imagine Michael Cera doing any of Jesse's roles and I can imagine Jesse doing any of Michael's roles. & the movie would still be the same.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Andy Samberg is the missing link.


lol! exactly


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

not at all


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Not really no. Maybe just because they both have lips.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

They look a little alike.

Michael Cera :mushy


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

silentcliche said:


> Andy Samberg is the missing link.


You just blew my mind.

Eisenberg is a much better actor in my opinion. Although I loved Cera as George Michael Bluth in Arrested Development.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I think they're just the same style, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I think they're just the same style, if you know what I mean.


Yeah I think that's more where the comparison comes from. As far as looking like each other I really don't see it.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Theyre both annoying as **** if they talk for more than 30 seconds though. Their whiny little prepubescent voices are like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I can see a resemblence


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The guy on the left reminds me of Alan Davies for some reason even though they look nothing alike.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh my god, yes! I used to think they were the same person at one point in time... :um


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Apparently when this poll was made, I voted not all. I have since changed my opinion to yes, definitely.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't find them to look very much alike, but they do tend to play similar characters.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Hell no! They're both dorks though on film and outside of it.

I'm a fan of Jesse Eisenberg. He's in the movies Adventureland and Noah and the Whale, which happen to be two of my favorite movies. Highly recommend you check those films out if you haven't seen them.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

It makes me sad when people compare them...but I guess its true (I like Eisenberg, really, really, REALLY not fond of Cera). I think its mostly because of their similar roles and reputations they've both got going on.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Daylight said:


> Hell no! They're both dorks though on film and outside of it.
> 
> I'm a fan of Jesse Eisenberg. He's in the movies Adventureland and Noah and the Whale, which happen to be two of my favorite movies. Highly recommend you check those films out if you haven't seen them.


isn't it _Squid_ and the Whale?


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> isn't it _Squid_ and the Whale?


Whoops! Yes it is. One of my favorite bands is called Noah and the Whale and just got them mixed up. One of the band's favorite movies is the Squid and the Whale and the director of the movie is Noah Baumbach and thats how the band came up with their name.


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Although I find they look nothing alike... I do tend to mistake them.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Not at all


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

nope


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

See i thought adventure-land had michael cera in it, no wait zombie land?
so yes i do think they look alike.
Jesse is a better actor though IMO if the *social network* is anything to go by 
then again *Juno* was good oh and superbad


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Other than both faces being exceedingly punchable, not a huge resemblance.
_
The Squid and the Whale_ is great though..._"Put me in your mouth."_


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

They have completely different facial structures. I have a hard time understanding how people mistake them.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think they look anything alike, but I think that they sound alike.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

silentcliche said:


> Andy Samberg is the missing link.


lloololol wow! I can definitely see that. Good one! =]


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

cera looks like a *****..
eissenberg is awsome  (adventureland, the social network, zombieland)
i dont see the resemblence between them


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

They all look alike. All three play somewhat lovable nerdy roles. I'm pretty sure all three are Jewish and have Jewish features.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Arrested Development said:


> I don't think they look anything alike, but I think that they sound alike.


Yeah, that's probably it. They have the same type of roles and they sound alike. That's probably why they're grouped together.


----------

